# Drip kettle advice needed



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Hi

I'm in the market for a drip kettle and not sure which one to go for. Narrowed it down to the buono, fino and the Brewista smartpour kettle with temp gauge. Anyone have any recommendations and best place to buy?

Thanks

Chris


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bonavita kettle is similar to Brewista smartpour and has been around a lot longer and has a lot of fans. Brewistas had quality control issues in early batches. Mine had to be replaced after three months. My Bonavita is used twice a day and hasn't missed a beat in two and a half years.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Thanks for the reply

Just to clarify, the brewista that I'm looking at isn't the electric one (the electric kettles cost a bit more than I want to spend), are you talking about the electric Bonavita/Brewista?

Chris


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

mozbud said:


> Thanks for the reply
> 
> Just to clarify, the brewista that I'm looking at isn't the electric one (the electric kettles cost a bit more than I want to spend), are you talking about the electric Bonavita/Brewista?
> 
> Chris


He is. Of the non-electric ones, when I looked at various reviews (about 16 months ago) this one sold by Homeloo got good reviews. I ordered one, it was delivered quickly but in the meantime I was bought a Bonavita as a present so sold the Homelo one through the forum.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Phil104 said:


> He is. Of the non-electric ones, when I looked at various reviews (about 16 months ago) this one sold by Homeloo got good reviews. I ordered one, it was delivered quickly but in the meantime I was bought a Bonavita as a present so sold the Homelo one through the forum.


There's a very similar one on Amazon but they both appear to be out of stock. What do you think of the Bonavita?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Bonavita is good quality - have had one for years - no rusting problems. Can't say that for the Hario version - developed rust spots. This is not an isolated problem with the Hario.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Is it this one?


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I think so, dunno why such low score, if you look on amazon.com it's better.

not sure if other options out there for stove top

https://www.amazon.com/Bonavita-BV3825ST-1-Liter-Stovetop-Kettle/dp/B005YR0IBU/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1481235337&sr=8-3&keywords=Bonavita+gooseneck


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

mozbud said:


> Is it this one?


 @mozbud - that's the one. Not as pretty as the beehive Hario but, more importantly, doesn't seem to have the rust issues the Hario has had.


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Looks very similar to the Brewista, similar price too but the brewista has the built in temp gauge. The fino is a tenner cheaper and doesn't seem to have the rust issue - decisions decisions (they all seem a bit expensive for what they are)


----------



## mozbud (Jul 28, 2015)

Went for the Buono in the end, so far very pleased with it


----------

